# What can a little 026 do to your leg?



## PWB (Feb 23, 2009)

This happened to a buddy of mine last week. Wear your chaps/pants!

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90831&d=1235324691


----------



## Burvol (Feb 23, 2009)

OUCH! That's pretty gnarly.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Feb 23, 2009)

that's sick, i WAS eating my lunch. gotta dig out my chaps when i get home.


----------



## 046 (Feb 23, 2009)

####... that looks nasty! 

chaps are coming out for those little jobs with 026


----------



## paulthepunk (Feb 23, 2009)

Was it to the bone?? Done this sort of thing to my knee, from kickback, was wearing Husky trousers but still cut into the joint! Hope he's better soon.

Its good to see things like this, really does remind you that saws are lethal and we should never forget it!!


----------



## dkmlever (Feb 23, 2009)

Ouch is right, I do wear my chaps 100% of the time....ok maybe 60%? But after looking at that...I resolve to wear them more!


----------



## KD57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a nasty cut. Hope it heals OK. I got a little sloppy yesterday and clipped the toe of my boot, but just a small noodle came off it. Scared the crap out of me tho.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks like it removed a lot of material... The worst part of those injuries, is they have to heal from the inside out.

I knew a guy that put a chainsaw across his face... Looked like something from a Horror movie... He was triming a beam with an 026(?) on an 8' step ladder. He was cutting above his head, and it kicked back onto his face. Luckily, the surgeons put him back together rather well.

Be safe!


----------



## PWB (Feb 24, 2009)

Severed the muscles on the front side of the leg that let you lift your foot, and took a chunk out of the bone. The surgeon thinks he got everything back together well enough that he'll have use of the muscles, but not sure yet. The saw took out a lot of material.......


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 24, 2009)

Best wishes for a full recoovery. Saw safe.... Mike


----------



## John D (Feb 24, 2009)

That looks terrible,hope he gets back to work soon,and with no long term effects. I just got my new chaps from baileys,ive been cutting over 20 yrs,never used them,until i came here.I will use them from now on.


----------



## xxl (Feb 24, 2009)

ouch sorry thats realy bad

another very graphic reason to wear chaps


----------



## mbman (Feb 24, 2009)

Ever since taking a chainsaw safety course 10 years ago, I have made sure to wear chaps chainsawing (too afraid not to wear them). Neighbours have scoffed and laughed, but at least my legs are intact.

I hope you don't suffer any permanent damage that might prevent you from working.


----------



## PWB (Feb 25, 2009)

Not me, a buddy of mine. Surgeon thinks everything should be ok in the long run last I heard. He just happens to be laid off from an auto parts plant at the moment, didn't expect to go back to work until july anyway...


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2009)

PWB said:


> This happened to a buddy of mine last week. Wear your chaps/pants!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90831&d=1235324691



What exactly was he wearing when this happened?


----------



## PWB (Feb 28, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> What exactly was he wearing when this happened?



Probably Jeans. I know he wears eye and ear protection, and workboots. Got am email from him this week wanting to know where to get a good buy on some pants......... Guy is a factory worker for a day job, safety oriented as a rule. Spent a lot of time in machine shops and on safety commitiees. Can't say I've ever seen him run a saw though, I don't think he's ever had saw training. He's had a lot of hours running saws though.....


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

Chainsaw's are extremely dangerous should be always used with great respect and disipline. I have to remind myself of this day to day because when you put your guard down or become cocky this is where accidents will happen. Hope he makes a full recovery. Maybe he should stick to the factory work and let the professionals do theirs.


----------



## blackoak (Mar 1, 2009)

PWB said:


> This happened to a buddy of mine last week. Wear your chaps/pants!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90831&d=1235324691


Damn, that almost makes me want to quit playing with chainsaws. I don't cut near as much as I once did, but I work on saws about every day. I am always going out back to test a saw that I have been working and never even think about putting on my chaps. This may wake me up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## superfire (Mar 10, 2009)

*oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeet*

that is terrible. i seeeeeeeen it and spit my beer. hope he will be able to walk again. sorry people are not wearin chaps


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 10, 2009)

ive seen the exact same happen but with a husky 246, mine actually. it happend last year on a job from tripping over brush in a lot clearing job. sent the guy to the hospital. he was walking and back to work a month and a half later. nasty scar. just take an extra 2 minutes to put your chaps on and prevent that from happening.


----------



## JeffL (Mar 10, 2009)

A chainsaw, big or small, is still a chainsaw!

Hope he doesnt lose any mobility due to the accident. Best of luck to him.

Honestly, when starting at my current employers, chaps were the rule, 100% of the time, any time running a saw on the ground. I hated it, had never worn chaps a day in my life, and had spent many hours behind a saw. But......almost 2 years later, and its become such a habit, I no longer look at it as such a huge hassle. Its just the way its done. You almost feel naked without them on when holding a saw.

Just a matter of making it a habit thats the hard part.


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 10, 2009)

JeffL said:


> Just a matter of making it a habit thats the hard part.



thats the truth its hard at first but just takes getting use to


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Jeff, that comment reminds me of a guy that works for my company that thinks that a 338xp will just nick you.

Absolutely, any saw can end anything from a day to your life.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Mar 28, 2009)

JeffL said:


> Honestly, when starting at my current employers, chaps were the rule, 100% of the time, any time running a saw on the ground.



same policy here....same policy as if you're in a moving truck, seat belt is on...100% of the time


----------



## Plasmech (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Hey Jeff, that comment reminds me of a guy that works for my company that thinks that a 338xp will just nick you.
> 
> Absolutely, any saw can end anything from a day to your life.




That brings up a good albiet somewhat morbid question:

How many people are killed each year by the saw and only the saw, directly? I am assumint that cut femoral arteries could be big, necks, or perhaps falling onto/into a running saw and being cut in half.

(...and for example. indirectly being killed by the saw cold be an infection that the victim ultimately dies from.)


----------



## Sprig (Apr 9, 2009)

xxl said:


> ouch sorry thats realy bad
> 
> another very graphic reason to wear chaps




^^^^THIS!^^^^:agree2:

PPE, buy it, use it!

 (and lots, after work mindja  )


----------



## johnnydel29 (Apr 9, 2009)

I cut wood w/ a few guys last year on one of our lots and they would make fun of me for wearing chaps. 

They can make fun all they want, running a saw w/ out chaps does not make you cool,or, tougher. It would really drive me nuts.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 10, 2009)

well he did a good job on that one 

a cheap lesson to be learned unfortunately the hard way


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Apr 11, 2009)

We don't allow any cutting outside the bucket without chaps. Inside the bucket we don't even allow starting the saw in the bucket. I've seen a few rookie trimmers do it because there is room with a top handle.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 11, 2009)

M.Green - SVTS said:


> We don't allow any cutting outside the bucket without chaps. Inside the bucket we don't even allow starting the saw in the bucket. I've seen a few rookie trimmers do it because there is room with a top handle.



When I'm in the bucket I've got all the room in the world to drop start my 335, or 365 if I'm goin large. I would never start a saw while it is inside a bucket.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 11, 2009)

ouch i did that two but both at the same time tom trees


----------



## Brush_Monkey (Apr 15, 2009)

JeffL said:


> A chainsaw, big or small, is still a chainsaw!
> 
> Honestly, when starting at my current employers, chaps were the rule, 100% of the time, any time running a saw on the ground. I hated it, had never worn chaps a day in my life, and had spent many hours behind a saw. But......almost 2 years later, and its become such a habit, I no longer look at it as such a huge hassle. Its just the way its done. You almost feel naked without them on when holding a saw.
> 
> Just a matter of making it a habit thats the hard part.



Exactly, if I don't have my chaps on, even when doing minor ground work, I honestly feel like somethings missing. 

From the time I first started as a ground hand, my boss taught me ALWAYS to wear them. If I didn't... he'd FREAK at me. And I'm glad he did. Always wear them, always will. I haven't had a close call yet, but I've seen a lot where the saw dug into saw pants. The guys would have a few scrapes, but that's nothing compared to this accident. 

Safety first. :monkey:


----------



## TheLumberJack (Apr 15, 2009)

safety first, sweaty balls second.


----------

